# i think im worrying to much



## lil miss wifey (Sep 5, 2010)

well im afraid to let the (hes gonna break now) go and enjoy sex its hard because when im now getting into the mood and going into the motion he breaks sex could never be more frustrating dont matter the position we r in i have one position that i feel the most pleasure in but that makes him break even faster sex is like me pleasing him all the time and i dont like fore play because all its doing is playing with my emotions and body and when its time for intercourse and i want it all i get some im frustrated :scratchhead: i dont want to leave him because of it but sex with us is very close to zero and i need sex and alot of it ............


----------



## jmsclayton (Sep 5, 2010)

HI

sharing

well im afraid to let the (hes gonna break now) go and enjoy sex its hard because when im now getting into the mood and going into the motion

he breaks sex could never be more frustrating dont matter the position we r in i have one position that i feel the most pleasure in but that makes him break even faster

Judith: Since I am have trouble knowing where the comma fits in-bear with me here. Do you think there is trauma going on from your past. It is important for you to have foreplay-it relaxes you so taht you can enjoy your own feelings and his touching you. It helps you in intercourse when you can relax etc. The key is for him to find your other erogenous zones in the other positions. IT takes time to learn those etc. If I understand what you mean by break faster -is that he can't slow down. -IF that is what you maen-he needs to learn to slow down


sex is like me pleasing him all the time and i dont like fore play because all its doing is playing with my emotions and body and when its time for intercourse and i want it all i get

Judith: Foreplay helps women to relax and be able to enjoy the sensations there feeling. IT helpls them to be able to focus on what they need to relax and enjoy sex. It is more than just play with emotions and body.. It is helping you to enjoy the time together and be able to relax and feel your sensations so that you can tell him what you like and need to enjoy touch etc. 


some im frustrated 

JUdith: The frustration sounds to me like your unable to enjoy foreplay for some reason. The frustration comes from the lack of not enough foreplay. Women need foreplay. before intercourse. That is probably why your frustrated.

i dont want to leave him because of it but sex with us is very close to zero and i need sex and alot of it ..........

Judithoes he know you need it more than once a week. Maybe becuase of the struggle with foreplay -your not feeling like you have enough

what do you think? 

Judith


----------



## lil miss wifey (Sep 5, 2010)

ok hi well when where in my favorite position he breaks faster meaning (sex is close to the finish line) and also the with him doing that it will hurt me and i will throw me off and i will try to ketch back up with the feeling and there it goes sex done, so he's pleased and im not. and when i say i dont like fore play i meant like i will feel soooooooo good and in my head i will be like yes its going good and then we r making love or whatever and it doesnt last................ its like im too much for him too handle, so foreplay it works for him not for me everything works for him, like i have to just please him simply because i cant relax and enjoy sex because because it wont last. 
hope u understand the foreplay thing again its just me doing all the work for no satisfaction even if im pleased foreplay isnt all i need so im looking forward for intercourse and i dont get pleased. so yeah im frustrated please do comment


----------

